# Repair USB cable for Philips GoGear 6gb



## B Butterfield (Jan 2, 2008)

My nephew's Philips GoGear HDD1630/17 6gb mp3 player came with a spider cable with one connection to the mp3 player, another to electric, another to USB port on computer. The usb plug end of the cable has been damaged. Philips no longer sells the cable or provides support, and an eBay purchase of a supposed alternative cable did not work with the device. Is it possible to cut the cable and attach another usb end to the current cable? I read an article in the techsupportforum under Cables on how to repair a USB cable, but it only shortened the length of the cord (keeping both good ends). Will it be possible to cut off the existing USB plug end, and attach another USB plug to the existing Philips cable?


----------

